# Pooch Test & Question



## nearmagic (Oct 19, 2013)

[correction on dates] October 12th noticed white discharge from goat...assumed in heat. Brought to buck Oct 13th. Bred multiple times. Brought doe home. I thought I got a pooch pic the day after but I can't fund it...

Pooch & goat 5 days after being bred (Oct 18th)


















10/29 noticed a milky whiteish color discharge...seemed to be a different color than the heat discharge I saw.

Pooch & doe today:
















Does this discharge mean she is in heat again?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think its too early to tell. From what the pros say they need to be like 3 months bred


----------



## nearmagic (Oct 19, 2013)

But does the discharge look like it is from a heat?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes that indicates heat.


----------



## nearmagic (Oct 19, 2013)

So it is pretty positive that she didn't take from the breeding?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's my vote.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry missed that part. It does look like a heat. You can see dried goo on her tail hair but the shouldn't come into heat 14 days later so I'm wondering what the discharge from before would be.....or maybe that was a heat and this is the odd discharge....or maybe normal :shrug: maybe someone can chime in I guess I'm really no help lol but I would for sure keep that first due date wrote down.


----------



## nearmagic (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry I had the dates wrong...She was bred Oct 13. The buck definitely mounted & bred at least 3 times.
Is it at all possible that she is having this while preggo, or probably not?
It is a long trip to bring her back to the buck, especially if I have to leave her this time & go back again.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes she still can be bred. You kinda have 2 choices either see if she comes back to heat and you know for sure she is not bred and take her back before the heat after that or take her back right before she should have another heat. What I would do is ask the owner if there is any way to keep her there for about a month if she does come back into heat


----------



## nearmagic (Oct 19, 2013)

_"All female mammals have vaginal discharge. The thickness and color will change but when fertile, the discharge is generally clear, thick and sticky. This is a perfect environment for the sperm to live and swim in.

Heat discharge is usually clear and sticky. A doe that has been bred will discharge mucus mixed with leftover semen for a few days after breeding That discharge is usually whitish.

A doe will also seem like she is coming in heat again about 2 weeks after breeding. This is when the embryo is implanting onto the uterine horn. Some does will stand to be bred at this time, even though she is already in early pregnancy. That is due to the rush of newly pregnant hormones."
_-*dragonlair
*
Dragonlair from goatbeat forums gave me that answer.This would be about 2 weeks from the breeding date so I'm going to assume she is bred.But only waiting will tell 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## leondo (Jun 26, 2013)

I have very similar question. My doe bred 11/22/13, was seen mounted by buck 3 times. On 11/28, 11/29, 11/30 notice tiny drop of white discharge on doe. What does this mean?


----------

